# Another Hydroholics install



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Started it yesterday, here is the progress...


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

4 accumulators "Walking like an egyptian." Nice work Jeremy as usual.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

that looks good man


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU GUYS ARE FUCKING RIDICULOUS. NICE SHIT


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

:0


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Just spent 3 hours wiring switches...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

looks good homie!!!


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 14 2009, 04:20 PM~13575442
> *Just spent 3 hours wiring switches...
> 
> 
> ...


nice work but 3 hours for 4 switchs??? i did a 10 switch box in less time then that. Cant wait to see the rest of the car u guys always do good work.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

AS ALWAYS GREAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hell yes.

Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Apr 14 2009, 03:30 PM~13576353
> *nice work but 3 hours for 4 switchs??? i did a 10 switch box in less time then that. Cant wait to see the rest of the car u guys always do good work.
> *


12 prong


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

8 of 12 hardlines are done on it now and it's installed in the trunk. Pics in the morning.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

Lookin good as always.. Nice accumulator mount  :biggrin:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Apr 14 2009, 10:18 PM~13580232
> *Lookin good as always.. Nice accumulator mount    :biggrin:
> *


X2 Great work Jeremy... Nothing but the best man!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice, cant wait to see the rest....


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Clean pump/accumulator mount.


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Apr 14 2009, 10:28 PM~13579021
> *8 of 12 hardlines are done on it now and it's installed in the trunk. Pics in the morning.
> *


It's morning.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I like how you mounted the pumps.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Apr 14 2009, 04:30 PM~13576353
> *nice work but 3 hours for 4 switchs??? i did a 10 switch box in less time then that. Cant wait to see the rest of the car u guys always do good work.
> *



Ummm, I am sure I could wire a 2 pump 4 dump, 10 switch setup in less than that also. The reason this took so long is that they are 12 prongs and it is a 2 pump 6 dump setup. There is a little more to it.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

pics...


----------



## JerzeyDevil (May 20, 2006)

Nice...


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Lookin sweet as usual Jeremy!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

thats nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

umm, Kirkland batteries :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks good do you have any video of these small cars that have 6 dumpz or 5 dumps clownin showin what it do?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE WORK


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

lookin goooooood...mang.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 15 2009, 03:21 PM~13586727
> *umm, Kirkland batteries :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


Deep cycle marines are deep cycle marines...

If you're just looking for some batteries to work, who cares


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 15 2009, 01:51 PM~13584590
> *Ummm, I am sure I could wire a 2 pump 4 dump, 10 switch setup in less than that also. The reason this took so long is that they are 12 prongs and it is a 2 pump 6 dump setup. There is a little more to it.
> *


lol i have 6 dumps 2 pumps to with 10 switchs


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Apr 15 2009, 05:07 PM~13587743
> *lol i have 6 dumps 2 pumps to with 10 switchs
> *


Then congrats on winning the fastest wiring award


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Apr 15 2009, 06:07 PM~13587743
> *lol i have 6 dumps 2 pumps to with 10 switchs
> *


 Lets see some pics of your setup. As they say... pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Clean install...You should do a side pressure block to keep the mounting hole outta sight...

I could wire these style set-ups really fast, it's just like wiring a 4 pump, Just got to the blocker dump first and put a Diode inline going to the soleniods, Only takes 5 exrta minutes...And you don't have to use 12 prongs then...It also opens the blocker first and then activates the soleniods, so when the batteries get low it wont ever not allow the dump to open.....Just my 2 cents.But again clean and Tite


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 16 2009, 01:23 AM~13591778
> *Clean install...You should do a side pressure block to keep the mounting hole outta sight...
> 
> I could wire these style set-ups really fast, it's just like wiring a 4 pump, Just got to the blocker dump first and put a Diode inline going to the soleniods, Only takes 5 exrta minutes...And you don't have to use 12 prongs then...It also opens the blocker first and then activates the soleniods, so when the batteries get low it wont ever not allow the dump to open.....Just my 2 cents.But again clean and Tite
> *


well said ron. I have never done them with a diode my self but i would like to get some more info on that ron if u dont mind could u send me a pm with some info and what kind of diode u use?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Apr 16 2009, 04:42 AM~13592115
> *well said ron. I have never done them with a diode my self but i would like to get some more info on that ron if u dont mind could u send me a pm with some info and what kind of diode u use?
> *


SO no pics????

Diodes are just like check valves. They only allow the current to flow one direction. You wouldn't want to connect 2 wires from different dumps together or else when you hit a different switch the current would flow through both the wires that are tied together at the other switch. Using a diode only allows the flow to go into the switch and not back through the other wire. A little hard to explain, but maybe you get it?

This is the first 2-6 I have ever wired. I have used diodes once when doing a 1-5 setup. I also used to use them all the time back when I was a car stereo installer. I thought about using the diodes on this, but space permitted the use of the 12 prongs in the center console, so I used them. I think they look kinda cool on the back side also (that's why I took the pic).

Thanks for the compliments!!!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

more info on diodes, always wondered about this!

setup looking good by the way


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 16 2009, 12:23 AM~13591778
> *Clean install...You should do a side pressure block to keep the mounting hole outta sight...
> 
> I could wire these style set-ups really fast, it's just like wiring a 4 pump, Just got to the blocker dump first and put a Diode inline going to the soleniods, Only takes 5 exrta minutes...And you don't have to use 12 prongs then...It also opens the blocker first and then activates the soleniods, so when the batteries get low it wont ever not allow the dump to open.....Just my 2 cents.But again clean and Tite
> *


This 6 dump setup design doesn't use blocker dumps. No dumps need to open to prevent lift even if the batteries are low. It works of pressure only.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Any pics of the struts or whole car??


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

ask and you shall recieve. I just finished the front struts. The back will also be done today. I am taking a lunch break.
Here you go...


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Cool.

No powerballs up on top?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Apr 16 2009, 02:28 PM~13596589
> *Cool.
> 
> No powerballs up on top?
> *


Unfortunately the upper strut tower's hole wasn't big for a enough so Jeremy couldn't insert a powerball through it so the car would still lay out. Our other option was to do 6's, but we decided against that that. Besides, this is how I used to do it back in the day before powerballs were even invented and I never had a problem. Sometimes going old-school isn't a bad thing


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh I never even thought about the upper hole size. Hmm, there is an idea, smaller diameter powerballs.....

 :biggrin:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

As usual, nice work. Can't wait to have the cash to do mine. 

Little OT question: On the Passat you guys did, what did you do about the upper strut bushing? (I'm assuming it has one like the Jetta/GTI)


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 16 2009, 04:29 PM~13595904
> *ask and you shall recieve. I just finished the front struts. The back will also be done today. I am taking a lunch break.
> Here you go...
> 
> ...


SUPPER CLEAN


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 16 2009, 08:29 PM~13595904
> *ask and you shall recieve. I just finished the front struts. The back will also be done today. I am taking a lunch break.
> Here you go...
> 
> ...


clean!!

did you thread the cyllinder and the bracket is threaded as well?

its cool,is it strong enugh to hold on the thread only?


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

nice work homie! keep the pics coming bro!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Apr 16 2009, 03:28 PM~13597284
> *As usual, nice work. Can't wait to have the cash to do mine.
> 
> Little OT question: On the Passat you guys did, what did you do about the upper strut bushing? (I'm assuming it has one like the Jetta/GTI)
> *



The passat is different than the jetta/ gti. It has an upper control arm.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

it looks good homie kept it up!! the only thing that worries me is the thread on the cylinder..is that going to hold??? just giving you a heads up .......


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 17 2009, 10:27 AM~13605855
> *it looks good homie kept it up!! the only thing that worries me is the thread on the cylinder..is that going to hold??? just giving you a heads up .......
> *



It's held on the numerous vehicles that currently have it installed.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*looking real good HYDROHOLICS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 17 2009, 12:27 PM~13605855
> *it looks good homie kept it up!! the only thing that worries me is the thread on the cylinder..is that going to hold??? just giving you a heads up .......
> *


I GOT A SET OF THERE CYLINDERS, AND TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THEY WILL HOLD UP

SHIT THEY WILL HOLD ON A HOPPER. YOU GUYS SHOULD TAKE YOUR TECHONOLOGY AND MOVE IT TOO HOPPERS. THE PUSHING FORCE OF A 6" CYLINDER AGAINST THE FRAME WOULD BE SICK. AND BASICALLY YOU COULD ELIMATE THE ISSUES WITH CYLINDERS HITTING THE BACK DECK. WHATEVER THE MEASUREMENT OF YOUR 12" CYLINERS, PLUS THE LENGTH OF THE POWERBALLS WOULD BE YOUR LOCKUP


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 17 2009, 10:27 AM~13605855
> *it looks good homie kept it up!! the only thing that worries me is the thread on the cylinder..is that going to hold??? just giving you a heads up .......
> *



You guys are funny. You are worried about the threaded cylinder and threaded sleeve holding up a street driven mid size car????? Do you think about what you post before you post it? I bet not... if you would have, you would have thought about indy cars, nascars, Ferraris, hell even off road race trucks and buggys that jump numerously while going 100mph+ for hundreds of miles at a time. They all run on coilover shocks. The all have threaded body shocks!!! I think they will be fine for this car + the numerous others which have the cylinders and sleeves from Hydroholics installed in them.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyway, on to the pics. I didn't get any of the rear suspension. It is a simple setup in the back. A plate up top and a fork for the lower mount. The stock trunk carpet lays down like stock in the rear. We will eventually be building a floor with a plexi window and a trim panel to cover the batteries.


----------



## kevinb84 (May 26, 2008)

i only wish that the front dropped a tad more to level out with the back. otherwise another sick car from you guys


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Me too. There is a huge inner support in there that the tire is resting on.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Apr 16 2009, 10:06 AM~13593535
> *This 6 dump setup design doesn't use blocker dumps.  No dumps need to open to prevent lift even if the batteries are low. It works of pressure only.
> *


I wasn't to sure of the 6 dump thing.Are you using a N.O valve instead on the other 2 ??? I should have said when I've wired up manifold (8 dumps) like a 4 pump set-up with one or two pumps working it.

I do use the diodes when I do blocker dumps on a rear setup up with single pump lift indivual corners..

If I can figure out how to upload fron our scanner, :uh: I could post a diagram. :cheesy:


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

What size cylinders are they? It doesn't seem to get much lift.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

that should have a jam collar on it!!!
just like a coilover suspension. and it should have a bearing/bushing at the top!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter+Apr 15 2009, 03:02 PM~13584704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean install as usual


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 17 2009, 08:24 PM~13610933
> *that should have a jam collar on it!!!
> just like a coilover suspension. and it should have a bearing/bushing at the top!
> *


So what your saying is that the 4" of threads is going to give away without a jamB nut on it. Nope!

And a bearing/ bushing at the top? Why, because the fact that the ram can turn inside of the cylinder isn't good enough for you?

Come one guys...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 17 2009, 07:40 PM~13610052
> *I wasn't to sure of the 6 dump thing.Are you using a N.O valve instead on the other 2 ???  I should have said when I've wired up manifold (8 dumps) like a 4 pump set-up with one or two pumps working it.
> 
> I do use the diodes when I do blocker dumps on a rear setup up with single pump lift indivual corners..
> ...


just tell us what value diode will work best and that'll be fine 

I'm wanting to sit down and draw out the 12 prong method of wiring these without diodes, but my brain is too tired. this kinda stuff used to be fun,lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 17 2009, 10:47 PM~13611633
> *just tell us what value diode will work best and that'll be fine
> 
> I'm wanting to sit down and draw out the 12 prong method of wiring these without diodes, but my brain is too tired. this kinda stuff used to be fun,lol
> *


I get them from National ,And it 500v 25 amp...They are a daul lead. and 1/2 in diameter


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 17 2009, 08:24 PM~13610933
> *that should have a jam collar on it!!!
> just like a coilover suspension. and it should have a bearing/bushing at the top!
> *


 :uh: a jam collar/nut is not needed. i have been riding on their cylinders daily for 2 months and no problems with them stripped, turning, or anything. i know they did r&d on them for longer than ive had mine, so they arent going to sell an inferior product.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

freaking sick, loving the install the way the car sits on them 22s, great job once again, hydroholics crew


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 17 2009, 01:24 PM~13607414
> *You guys are funny. You are worried about the threaded cylinder and threaded sleeve holding up a street driven mid size car????? Do you think about what you post before you post it? I bet not... if you would have, you would have thought about indy cars, nascars, Ferraris, hell even off road race trucks and buggys that jump numerously while going 100mph+ for hundreds of miles at a time. They all run on coilover shocks. The all have threaded body shocks!!! I think they will be fine for this car + the numerous others which have the cylinders and sleeves from Hydroholics installed in them.
> *


SLOW IT DOWN THERE TOUGH GUY! :uh: NOT EVERYONE KNOW'S THESE THING'S. AND I THINK IT'S A FAIR CONCERN. FIRST OFF YOUR THREAD'S ARE MUCH SMALLER THEN THE COIL OVER SET-UP'S YOUR TALKING ABOUT. I THINK YOU SHOULD RETRACT YOUR COMMENT! YOU GUY'S ARE A NEW COMPANY WITH NOTHIG BUT WONDERFULL IDEA'S AND SO FAR GREAT PRODUCT'S, BUT DONT GO AND GET A BIG HEAD! PEACE :biggrin:


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 17 2009, 11:27 PM~13612373
> *SLOW IT DOWN THERE TOUGH GUY! :uh:  NOT EVERYONE KNOW'S THESE THING'S. AND I THINK IT'S A FAIR CONCERN. FIRST OFF YOUR THREAD'S ARE MUCH SMALLER THEN THE COIL OVER SET-UP'S YOUR TALKING ABOUT. I THINK YOU SHOULD RETRACT YOUR COMMENT! YOU GUY'S ARE A NEW COMPANY WITH NOTHIG BUT WONDERFULL IDEA'S AND SO FAR GREAT PRODUCT'S, BUT DONT GO AND GET A BIG HEAD! PEACE :biggrin:
> *


i dont think they are much smaller than a coilover. id bet they are almost the same size. thread pitch may be a lil different. the threaded collar is way bigger than any coilover nut out there. its 4" long and takes numerous turns to thread it on fully. 

i think without actually seeing these cylinders and sleeves in your hands you may be a bit skeptical. i was a lil skeptical, i think i was more worried about the nut being more like a coilover nut. coilover nut could easily break. these threaded sleeves...not a chance...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Apr 17 2009, 11:37 PM~13612467
> *i dont think they are much smaller than a coilover. id bet they are almost the same size. thread pitch may be a lil different. the threaded collar is way bigger than any coilover nut out there. its 4" long and takes numerous turns to thread it on fully.
> 
> i think without actually seeing these cylinders and sleeves in your hands you may be a bit skeptical. i was a lil skeptical, i think i was more worried about the nut being more like a coilover nut. coilover nut could easily break. these threaded sleeves...not a chance...
> *


I DOUBT THEY WILL EVER BREAK! IM SURE THESE PRODUCT'S ARE GREAT AND WILL LAST ALONG TIME. MY POINT WAS THAT NOT EVERYONE DOES! AND WHEN A PRODUCT IS QUESTIONED THERE SHOULD BE A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF PROFESSIONALISM ABOUT THE ANSWER GIVEN! :biggrin:
I SAY THIS BECAUSE I HAVE FAITH IN THIS COMPANY AND THERE PRODUCT WHICH I WILL USE ONE DAY FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## 2crunk (Feb 9, 2004)

excuse the noob question but why use 6 dumps and what are the advantages?


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 18 2009, 01:27 AM~13612373
> *SLOW IT DOWN THERE TOUGH GUY! :uh:  NOT EVERYONE KNOW'S THESE THING'S. AND I THINK IT'S A FAIR CONCERN. FIRST OFF YOUR THREAD'S ARE MUCH SMALLER THEN THE COIL OVER SET-UP'S YOUR TALKING ABOUT. I THINK YOU SHOULD RETRACT YOUR COMMENT! YOU GUY'S ARE A NEW COMPANY WITH NOTHIG BUT WONDERFULL IDEA'S AND SO FAR GREAT PRODUCT'S, BUT DONT GO AND GET A BIG HEAD! PEACE :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure if someone is on a site dedicated to vehicles with lowered suspension (in any form) they should be aware of a coilover set up. If they are not, then they shouldn't be on here making comments about products without doing research first.

If you look at any of the posts by these guys, they are nothing more than helpful. These threads are also vey similar in size of those that adjustable air struts set ups have, which don't use jam nuts. Many people I know with coilovers I know also don't use the jam nut, and have had no issues with the hieght changing.

He either did not think before he typed (most likely) or seriously needs to learn more about suspesion set ups that are already considered "tried and true". Hydroholics has just added these to hydraulic cylinders, and it's a great thing.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Apr 18 2009, 06:55 AM~13613428
> *I'm sure if someone is on a site dedicated to vehicles with lowered suspension (in any form) they should be aware of a coilover set up. If they are not, then they shouldn't be on here making comments about products without doing research first.
> 
> If you look at any of the posts by these guys, they are nothing more than helpful. These threads are also vey similar in size of those that adjustable air struts set ups have, which don't use jam nuts. Many people I know with coilovers I know also don't use the jam nut, and have had no issues with the hieght changing.
> ...


FIRST OFF I WANNA SAY I THINK THESE GUYS ARE DOING GREAT THING'S AND MY COMMENT'S ARE NOT MEANT TO BE IN ANYWAY NEGATIVE ABOUT THERE PRODUCT WHAT SO EVER! 
BUT YOU ALL NEED TO STOP "ASSUMING" THAT EVERYONE ON THIS SITE KNOW'S AS MUCH AS YOU MAY DO!
NOONE IS BORN WITH HYDRAULIC KNOWLEDGE AND JUST LEARN SOMEWHERE/AND AT SOMETIME! ALSO NOT FOR NOTHING BUT AGAIN WHY ISNT IT A FAIR CONCERN???? YEAH COIL OVER SET-UP'S ARE USED IN ALL KIND'S OF BRUTAL AUTOMOTIVE APPLICATION'S AND???? JUST BECAUSE IT LOOK'S THE SAME DOESNT MEAN IT IS THE SAME! EG: CHINA MADE RIM'S AND DAYTON'S, AT FIRST TO MOST PEOPLE THEY LOOK THE SAME BUT IM SURE MOST OF US KNOW THEY ARE NOT RIGHT??? BUT VERY NICE SET-UP!!! AS ALWAYS. IM DONE!! LOVE YOUR WORK CANT WAIT TO USE YOUR PRODUCT'S.!! :biggrin:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Although we're just a new (and small) company at the moment, we're just trying to come out with new things the industry hasn't seen before. I'm not going to lie, we have improving to do, and lots to learn still (I've been in the hydraulic game for 15yrs and still don't know everything). I appreciate everyone's feedback and if anyone has any questions, feel free to hit us up!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

keep up the good work homies! it does sit mean bro!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry if my response was heated. I was more laughing than anything, hence the LOL in my post. The thing that got me laughing is everytime anyone posts anything someone always tries to bash it. Here is some guy telling me that the threads on the cylinder are not strong enough and he is giving me a heads up. So I explain to them all the other automotive applications that use a very similar threaded bodied shock. Then somebody else tells me I need a "jam nut" which he can't even spell it correctly. So I simply ask if he thinks that the 4" of threaded sleeve is really going to fail. The point in my responses are (summed up)... come on guys, I know what I am doing here, if this stuff was not going to hold up, I would not be putting it on a customers car. I don't need a heads up on something you_ think_ may fail. We have done the R&D. We know what works and what doesn't. Oh yeah, and at no point in time am I trying to be a "tough guy". Sorry again if anyone was offended.


Anyway... back to the positive stuff. Thanks for all the good comments guys. I addressed the front lift issue this morning. I got about another 1 1/4" out of the front. I looked more at the inner structure up front to try and get it lower. However, it will require some major cutting and reworking. The owner of the car is not sure he wants to do that yet. Here is a pic of the new front lift.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 18 2009, 10:48 AM~13614907
> *Sorry if my response was heated. I was more laughing than anything, hence the LOL in my post. The thing that got me laughing is everytime anyone posts anything someone always tries to bash it. Here is some guy telling me that the threads on the cylinder are not strong enough and he is giving me a heads up. So I explain to them all the other automotive applications that use a very similar threaded bodied shock. Then somebody else tells me I need a "jam nut" which he can't even spell it correctly. So I simply ask if he thinks that the 4" of threaded sleeve is really going to fail. The point in my responses are (summed up)... come on guys, I know what I am doing here, if this stuff was not going to hold up, I would not be putting it on a customers car. I don't need a heads up on something you think may fail. We have done the R&D. We know what works and what doesn't. Oh yeah, and at no point in time am I trying to be a "tough guy". Sorry again if anyone was offended.
> Anyway... back to the positive stuff. Thanks for all the good comments guys. I addressed the front lift issue this morning. I got about another 1 1/4" out of the front. I looked more at the inner structure up front to try and get it lower. However, it will require some major cutting and reworking. The owner of the car is not sure he wants to do that yet. Here is a pic of the new front lift.
> 
> ...


 LOL THE TOUGH GUY COMMENT WAS A JOKE ASWELL JUST SOMETHING I SAY, I GUESS IT'S READ'S ABIT DIFFERENT THEN WHEN SAID. BUT AS FAR AS EVERYTHING ELSE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks good guys. Nice work.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Another great job guys! 

I need hardlines... Schedule a day off for me.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2crunk_@Apr 18 2009, 02:54 AM~13612826
> *excuse the noob question but why use 6 dumps and what are the advantages?
> *


4 regual (normally closed) dumps for the individual corners and 2 normally open dumps to shut off the accumulators for quicker response(clowning). Advantage would be not having to open the trunk in order to open/close extra slow downs that are T'd off the accumies when you want to clown with it since accumies slow down response time due to having to fill up first before there's any suspension movement.


----------



## kevinb84 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 18 2009, 01:24 PM~13615830
> *4 regual (normally closed) dumps for the individual corners and 2 normally open dumps to shut off the accumulators for quicker response(clowning).  Advantage would be not having to open the trunk in order to open/close extra slow downs that are T'd off the accumies when you want to clown with it since accumies slow down response time due to having to fill up first before there's any suspension movement.
> *


i actually believe that they have three dumps on each pump so that you can control the up and down movement like an individual pump on each corner. this would let you raise say the rear left wheel all by itself where a traditional 4 dump configuration would not let you lift an individual corner


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 18 2009, 01:24 PM~13615830
> *4 regual (normally closed) dumps for the individual corners and 2 normally open dumps to shut off the accumulators for quicker response(clowning).  Advantage would be not having to open the trunk in order to open/close extra slow downs that are T'd off the accumies when you want to clown with it since accumies slow down response time due to having to fill up first before there's any suspension movement.
> *


NEGATIVE!!!

They are not for accumulator shut offs! The way our 3 dump manifolds work are the same as the 5 dump manifolds we use for our one pump setups. The manifolds are designed with the extra dump to allow for individual lift control. You can lift or dump any cylinder at any time from any position.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 17 2009, 09:33 PM~13611541
> *So what your saying is that the 4" of threads is going to give away without a jamB nut on it. Nope!
> 
> And a bearing/ bushing at the top? Why, because the fact that the ram can turn inside of the cylinder isn't good enough for you?
> ...


what do you think the cylinder just turns right to left with no arc? all the twisting of the ram will wear out that bolt up top, warp the mount. the ram does not just turn left to right perfectly in a mac setup, it turns on an angle from left to right. im sure you know this. thats why the put a bushing there from the factory.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 18 2009, 05:51 PM~13617075
> *what do you think the cylinder just turns right to left with no arc? all the twisting of the ram will wear out that bolt up top, warp the mount. the ram does not just turn left to right perfectly in a mac setup, it turns on an angle from left to right. im sure you know this. thats why the put a bushing there from the factory.
> *


I appreciate your input yet we have done it this way for years without a problem.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 18 2009, 05:51 PM~13617075
> *what do you think the cylinder just turns right to left with no arc? all the twisting of the ram will wear out that bolt up top, warp the mount. the ram does not just turn left to right perfectly in a mac setup, it turns on an angle from left to right. im sure you know this. thats why the put a bushing there from the factory.
> *


Every car is different. This car has a strut that is perfectly up and down. So while turning there is no arc. If you follow our builds, you will notice on the Impala I did not too long ago, I used balls on the top. The strut was angled a bit so I used them. Like I said, we know what we are doing.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevinb84+Apr 18 2009, 03:28 PM~13615851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

Ahhhh i see, learn somehting new everyday


----------



## afazz (Dec 7, 2007)

Is there a build thread with the Impala using no powerball up front? Just curious, it's an interesting setup.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by afazz_@Apr 20 2009, 01:49 PM~13631060
> *Is there a build thread with the Impala using no powerball up front?  Just curious, it's an interesting setup.
> *


WHAT YEAR, CAUSE I AM DOING SOME SHIT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by afazz_@Apr 20 2009, 02:49 PM~13631060
> *Is there a build thread with the Impala using no powerball up front?  Just curious, it's an interesting setup.
> *


Powerballs were used on top.

Here is the thread 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=446436&hl=

Nice work Jeremy, clean as usual. Car looks sick.


----------



## afazz (Dec 7, 2007)

So this setup doesn't use any powerballs up top? Or am I missing something.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

it uses nothing,. its a cylinder bolted directly to a plate. no play, no side load.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Actually the plate that it is bolted to has a small piece of tubing welded to it. The tube fits the outer diameter of the ram snuggly. It helps to keep some of the horizontal load off the bolt itself. I am now doing a Mercedes SL500 and the front setup is unlike anything I have done before. I am using powerballs up front on the top. I will post up a new thread in a day or so.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 20 2009, 08:36 PM~13637048
> *I am now doing a Mercedes SL500 and the front setup is unlike anything I have done before. I am using powerballs up front on the top. I will post up a new thread in a day or so.
> *


 Dayyyynnng! I can't wait to see that


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

It wont work without the jam nut!! How do I know?? Because I used to have an Altima juiced this exact same way well without the theaded sleaves. But the cylinders were still upside down, bolted in the same way, and it..... Wait a minute... It worked pefectly!! Great job on the installs guys...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AON-_@Apr 21 2009, 04:22 PM~13644625
> *It wont work without the jam nut!!  How do I know??  Because I used to have an Altima juiced this exact same way well without the theaded sleaves.  But the cylinders were still upside down, bolted in the same way, and it.....  Wait a minute...  It worked pefectly!!  Great job on the installs guys...
> *


 :0......... :biggrin:


----------



## kevinb84 (May 26, 2008)

i just want to see more and more from you guys. your work is amazing to me. i could look at your cars and projects all day long


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 17 2009, 10:27 AM~13605855
> *it looks good homie kept it up!! the only thing that worries me is the thread on the cylinder..is that going to hold??? just giving you a heads up .......
> *


The funniest thing about this comment is what do you think holds your cylinder collar on? That's right....less threads. 

Thanks for all the compliments guys. More good stuff in store to showcase very soon.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THOSE THREADED CYLINDERS GOT THE DIRTY APPROVAL, AHAHAHAHAHAA. JUST ORDERED MY 10" FOR THE REAR OF THE CAR. WE ARE FABRICATING THE CYLINDER THIS WEEKEND, SO I WILL POST PICTURES THIS WEEKEND


----------

